# The decision on Lil Mom



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lil Mom will be put down.

She didn't bite anyone , but her behavior is a safety hazard to others.

I don't know how this came to be with her gone for only 5 months, but she is not the dog that left. She is not secure and so acts in aggression herself.

I have the choose of putting her down, or kenneling her out back and locking her away from the world. Which I think is wrong.

I am in the middle of a lot of stressful things right now so I can't emotionally deal with doing this right now, but by July she will go in.

As for now she is attended when outside and crated otherwise. She still gets exercise and love, that will not change.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Very sad. Been there.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

So sorry Holly ... just looking at the pictures made me sad she was such a happy pup.
We're all here for ya ......


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh Holly *hugs* I'm so sorry to hear this. Don't feel bad girl you gotta do what you gotta do. It is the right choice since you have kids and she's being so aggressive.
Lots of love and hugs to you and your family. :rain:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> Oh Holly *hugs* I'm so sorry to hear this. Don't feel bad girl you gotta do what you gotta do. It is the right choice since you have kids and she's being so aggressive.
> Lots of love and hugs to you and your family. :rain:


She is perfect with my kids and family, which makes it a harder decision 

However I know how she would be to a stranger. She can never be trusted to be safe. To many people know they can walk into my yard and don't fear my dogs. It will take one time for someone to walk in with her out and someone will be injured.

I refuse to own a dog like that and of course rehoming is not an option.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Holly, I am truely sorry to hear this. But you are doing what is best and I love you and I am here if you need me.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's sad news. I was hoping she would return to normal.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear it, Holly. I can't imagine how hard it is to make a decision like that, I feel for you. The pictures make me really sad  She doesn't look happy in that last picture, is that from recently?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

meganc66 said:


> I am so sorry to hear it, Holly. I can't imagine how hard it is to make a decision like that, I feel for you. The pictures make me really sad  She doesn't look happy in that last picture, is that from recently?


It was a few days after I got her back.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm sorry this had to happen. I hope for the best.
Maybe she'll turn around by July? But if not, You're doing what is best for her.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

More hugs. I'm so sorry  I had to do this a few years ago with my American Bulldog Mack Truck. He was a great dog but he had a seizure and hit his head on the ground a bunch of times causing him to have brain damage. He was wildly aggressive and would have possibly killed someone if he got out or some one came in. It was the right thing to do cause he wasn't our happy Mack any more he was wild and I was getting scared of him. I held him in my lap with his head on my shoulder when they gave him the shot I tried to make him feel loved and ok. He was about 130lbs so if he ever got a hold of some one it would be devistating.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Man, I'm sorry. Been there too...... Feels crappy, but you know you're doing what's best and THAT is what responsible ownership is all about. Hope Fish is taking it well, I'ma crack a bottle for ya


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm very sorry for you, and am convinced you thought this through and decided this was best. Being that I respect your experience and your character, I respect any decision you choose.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh NO! I'm so sorry Holly, she is such a beautiful dog. It's really too bad this had to happen to her.


----------



## NewPitThena (Feb 5, 2010)

Makes me sad looking at pictures and knowing shes going down.


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

aww this does suck she is such a cutie.. never has this been done to my dog but my horse i used to race. and a cat i had. =[ it was hardest with my horse who wouldnt let anyone eles ride him or go near him. =/ attacked a guy once when he was trying to ride him. hopefully she turns around. she looks to innocent to be mean =[


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Holly, I'm so sorry you've had to make this decision. As Ronnie said, we're here for you if you need us for emotional support! You got my number, so if you ever need to talk, you can call me at any time! I promise I'll answer the phone, or call you right back if I can't answer.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

sorry to hear about this. i know that you have to do what you have to do. its unfortunate that from the time she left you till now things took such a drastic change. once again i am sorry for your loss


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Holly I'm sorry! I have had to do that to several dog in the past and one I did breed, it was Onyx's littermate that just did not have a good temperament and it was hard. I'm here if you need me


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry you have to go thru this, dangit.


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

It was the right decision, but a hard decision. Time heals.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry! My heart is with you.


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

sorry to hear as I dont know you but do know that that is one of hardest desicion that one has to make, I been there more than once unfortunatly and it sucks. reading this sucks but someone must have really messed her up... but know that you are doing the right thing, and if you ever need to talk I hear as well...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

So sorry to hear this.But you know what is best for you and yours.My thoughts are with you.


----------



## ganja (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear this...


----------



## Scratch (Apr 21, 2010)

what is the significance of 'July'? why wait to prolong the inevitable?
not fair to you or the dog, especially since her quality of life is now hampered.

and if she was emotionally stable before she was let go, for 5 months, with time and dedication her once stable personality _could_ return.

unfair situation all the way around. PTS or rehome, asap. *many* dogs can 'turn around' when in the correct hands with time and *proper *dedication.


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

I am soooo sorry. It's the right decision to make but OMG so hard.
If you dont mind me asking - what do you mean by "when she came back"?
Was she adopted out and it didnt work?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

tt557 said:


> I am soooo sorry. It's the right decision to make but OMG so hard.
> If you dont mind me asking - what do you mean by "when she came back"?
> Was she adopted out and it didnt work?


She was kept when young due to a snake bite and was placed in a home at 7 months old. She was brought back last month due to issues within the family that couldn't accommodate the dog. She had bitten she grandmother and lunged at the ladies mother.



Scratch said:


> what is the significance of 'July'? why wait to prolong the inevitable?
> not fair to you or the dog, especially since her quality of life is now hampered.
> 
> and if she was emotionally stable before she was let go, for 5 months, with time and dedication her once stable personality _could_ return.
> ...


 I think you need to re read the first post....It says very clearly why I am waiting till July.

How is her life hampered? I would like to know how her quality of life has changed in any way? She doesn't go for walks in public. So what. That isn't unfair to her.

Rehome ASAP? Are you serious why would you rehome a dog with issues talk about irresponsible.

I am sure with training and work she could "possibly" turn around but I am not about to take the risk of her seeming fine and then having a reaction to something and biting someone.

I brought her into this world it is my choice to take her out of it. Even is she seemed fine that wouldn't mean she was. A dog that has bitten and has showed this type of behavior is an accident waiting to happen. I am not going to risk a person getting bit and a pitbull attack going in the paper over this dog.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm sorry, Holly. At least you can make the time that she has left as enjoyable as possible for her.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

so _very_ sorry. that is the reason I cry every time I put a puppy of ours into someone elses home. we hope for the best too. Safety first is a must. Hang in there dear and give her a hug for me. Maybe she will meet some good wonderful friends over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Scratch (Apr 21, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> She had bitten she grandmother and lunged at the ladies mother.
> 
> I think you need to re read the first post....It says very clearly why I am waiting till July.
> 
> How is her life hampered? I would like to know how her quality of life has changed in any way? A dog that has bitten and has showed this type of behavior is an accident waiting to happen. I am not going to risk a person getting bit and a pitbull attack going in the paper over this dog.


ok so in *YOUR* 1st post, YOU said this: 
_She didn't bite anyone ,_ then AFTER my post, you said this: _She had bitten she grandmother and lunged at the ladies mother. _ how would i know she was unstable since YOU typed that in *after the fact*? first she doesn't bite then she does. yeah, real clear....

then you type this: *I think you need to re read the first post....It says very clearly why I am waiting till July.* Oh, ok, so, from an outsider's POV=mine, i'm left to wonder how you *KNOW* your going to be "emotionally ready", by July, and this is supposed to be "*clear" * to me and others reading it? seems very *UN*clear from *my *perspective.

again, *your mind is already made up*! it's unfair to both you and that dog to be going on your emotional ride, on a daily basis, knowing the outcome already.
but what the hell: it's your dog, your time, your decision. do what you want. you want to put yourself through that emotional $hit from day to day, be my guest. yeah, "you brought her in, so you can take her out!
and the kicker is, she's good with you and your kids??????
so, stick her BACK in her kennel when people come over!

and her life has been hampered because unless your "attending" to her, she is otherwise kenneled, as YOU said. so how often tthroughout the day is she "attended to"?
yeah, great life stuck in a kennel! just do it.....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Scratch said:


> ok so in *YOUR* 1st post, YOU said this:
> _She didn't bite anyone ,_ then AFTER my post, you said this: _She had bitten she grandmother and lunged at the ladies mother. _ how would i know she was unstable since YOU typed that in *after the fact*? first she doesn't bite then she does. yeah, real clear....
> 
> .


For starters this thread wasn't for you.Nor was it meant to be clear for you. This thread is for the active members of the forum who are friends that very well know the story and what is going on and would like an update. She was not being put down now because she had bit anyone since being back. She is being put down because her evaluation is over and she failed.



Scratch said:


> again, *your mind is already made up*! it's unfair to both you and that dog to be going on your emotional ride, on a daily basis, knowing the outcome already.
> but what the hell: it's your dog, your time, your decision. do what you want. you want to put yourself through that emotional $hit from day to day, be my guest. yeah, "you brought her in, so you can take her out!
> and the kicker is, she's good with you and your kids??????
> so, stick her BACK in her kennel when people come over!
> ...


How many dogs do you own?

I own 7 inside dogs that all but one are a DA breed.
My dogs are on a crate and rotate routine when I don't have them outside THEY ARE ALL CRATED INSIDE or in a room with someone without other dogs. None of my dogs are ever left UNATTENED when outside. Guess I am a bad owner for attending my dogs:hammer:

So all my dogs are unfortunate because they are crated inside?
No one really comes to my house. I don't like people.However I don't feel like having a UPS guy pop up and walk thru my gate and get mauled by this dog.

Between my husband and myself she gets 2 hours worth of work and play outside. Still get obedience training too! She then gets let out every 3 hours to potty. She then gets rotated getting her outside time in the house SAME AS ALL THE OTHER DOGS.

It is not emotional day to day. Why would I sit and dwell on it day to day? This one dog is not the only thing I have going on in my life. Time is not spent dwelling on things to come. I enjoy the time I have left with her.

How is the dog on a emotional ride? I haven't sat her down and told her I am killing her.. Nothing has changed in her life other than the decision of her future..


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Scratch said:


> what is the significance of 'July'? why wait to prolong the inevitable?
> not fair to you or the dog, especially since her quality of life is now hampered.
> 
> and if she was emotionally stable before she was let go, for 5 months, with time and dedication her once stable personality _could_ return.
> ...


"_not fair to you or the dog, especially since her quality of life is now hampered._"

*your basing her quality of life being hampered on what grounds? I don't see any evidence on a diminished quality of life for the dog.*

"_and if she was emotionally stable before she was let go, for 5 months, with time and dedication her once stable personality could return._"

*she could also cause harm to another living thing, not all stable personalities return with time and dedication. You've obviously never met my ex-girlfriend Caroline, is it worth risking harm to another?*

"_*many* dogs can 'turn around' when in the correct hands with time and *proper *dedication._"

*many more than that end up causing damage to another that could have been prevented.*

Ampit13 has children and other animals living on her residence. Her only fallacy is not describing her situation at home in depth more to others who might not understand what is going on.

Children, dogs, husband, motherfl'in kangaroos, all looked after superbly, in the most affectionate and humane manner. I am positive she has the experience to rationally look through the options efficiently, her experience and knowledge provided her with the solution she has now come up with, and that same experience and knowledge is what makes me certain beyond any doubt she is doing the right thing.

Scratch, I'm not getting at you, if anything i respect you so much more now for stating your belief in a mature way on this forum, i just respectfully disagree with your opinion and how you have determined the complete situation. Apart from that I applaud you.

I am not blindly defending someone on this board ( my school days are over), ampit13 doesn't need anyones backup and i have better things to do with my time.
It's just that Imight have thought the same a few months ago, it's only after getting to know her, her discipline and dedication to her large furry family that I am assured she is doing the right thing.


----------



## Scratch (Apr 21, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> For starters this thread wasn't for you.Nor was it meant to be clear for you. This thread is for the active members of the forum who are friends that very well know the story and what is going on and would like an update. She was not being put down now because she had bit anyone since being back. She is being put down because her evaluation is over and she failed.
> 
> How many dogs do you own?


"for starters", this thread is NOT about me or *my* dogs.
second, there you go again, first it's "perfectly clear", then it's not meant to be clear. WTF????? guess not only the dog has issues...
first she doesn't bite then she does. 
not me flip-flopping with the words, posts or explanations.

that dog will be much better off without you, anyway.
in that case, *great *decision....

Nina: appreciate your efforts.


----------



## lexie's_dad (Apr 16, 2010)

Holly I am SO sorry to read this but you are doing the right thing. A lot of times doing right is not the easiest path. Again my sympathies for having to make this hard decision.


----------



## hmlykins (May 15, 2009)

I would like to know how she failed her evaluation..just out of curiosity. You don't have to explain to me if you don't want. Has she been aggressive since having her back? Or are you basing the eval on what the people told you. What I am getting at, do you firmly believe in what the people told you to be true or did they just get in over their head and decided they didn't want Lil Mom anymore and made up a reason to bring her back..You hear of it all when people are just to irresponsible to keep their animals...kwim. I am not all trying to pass judgement on you at all...I have only owned 2 pitbulls in my life so I am no where near as experienced as you are..lol 
I just wonder if she is really HA or were those people mistreating her(neglect, other abuse..etc) and if you could actually send her to a behaviorist or adopt her to someone that is experienced in this.. I hate to see dogs PTS  BUT if she is truely HA then you have no choice.

Scratch, Just a quick ? Would you want to feel responsible for an attack if you adopted out a an HA dog, and KNEW it was HA before even adopting it out?


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Holly sorry to hear this but I believe and know you have done all that you can for this dog........... We are sorta going through something like this with one of our own males and fixing to face the decision of weither to put down or not but we are giving it a full month a neuter and prozac I'm not gonna go into depth on here what all has went on with our situation but just know there are people that do truely understand and I'm here if you want to talk through PM's!!!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Holly, I know you already know this, but you don't have to justify yourself to anyone. Those of us who are active members and know the full story appreciate the updates. As Oscar said, you are a very dedicated, caring and loving woman and you're making the decision that would be best not only for Lil Mom, but your family as well as the future of our breed. Don't let someone drag you down b/c they don't understand your reasoning. We're here for you when you need us!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I actually find this thread to be informative for many people new owners and old even with a bit of tit for tat. Holly sharing her experience no matter the questioning of it being set forth is still helpful to others. These decisions are made by people doing what is right for a entire breed not just for themselves. You also learn from people who do not agree or question how the decision came forth. Nothing is ever negative if you can look at it from all angles.
I am glad Holly has shared this situation in her real life experience. Its difficult to make these choices, many of us have. I just wanted to state this because I know some people view threads where people disagree on decisions an OP make then don't want to share their stories because of what is perceived as negative feed back. Even if all the negative feed back is the only reason some are reading, doesn't matter its still being acknowledge that situations like this do happen. 

Holly hugs to you and your family, I know your thinking of everything as a whole, and I appreciate you for thinking about not just your dogs and family but my dogs life as well.
People don't understand that when they choose not to PTS an unstable dog they put all our dogs in jeopardy. Much LUV!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> I actually find this thread to be informative for many people new owners and old even with a bit of tit for tat. Holly sharing her experience no matter the questioning of it being set forth is still helpful to others. These decisions are made by people doing what is right for a entire breed not just for themselves. You also learn from people who do not agree or question how the decision came forth. Nothing is ever negative if you can look at it from all angles.
> I am glad Holly has shared this situation in her real life experience. Its difficult to make these choices, many of us have. I just wanted to state this because I know some people view threads where people disagree on decisions an OP make then don't want to share their stories because of what is perceived as negative feed back. Even if all the negative feed back is the only reason some are reading, doesn't matter its still being acknowledge that situations like this do happen.
> 
> Holly hugs to you and your family, I know your thinking of everything as a whole, and I appreciate you for thinking about not just your dogs and family but my dogs life as well.
> People don't understand that when they choose not to PTS an unstable dog they put all our dogs in jeopardy. Much LUV!!


:goodpost::goodpost::clap:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Scratch said:


> "for starters", this thread is NOT about me or *my* dogs.
> .


Well someone gets defensive when they get questioned....



Scratch said:


> second, there you go again, first it's "perfectly clear", then it's not meant to be clear. WTF????? guess not only the dog has issues...
> .


 Man you really must learn to read and not just take what you want out of a post..

Now what did I say was clear? Let me quote the one sentence since you can't read paragraphs..

Your question.


Scratch said:


> what is the significance of 'July'? why wait to prolong the inevitable?





american_pit13 said:


> I think you need to re read the first post....It says very clearly why I am waiting till July.


AND... What was clear in the first post I made????


american_pit13 said:


> I am in the middle of a lot of stressful things right now so I can't emotionally deal with doing this right now, but by July she will go in.


Ok part 2 for you 

What was made clear? What is posted above, now what did I say was not intended to be made clear for you?????



Scratch said:


> ok so in *YOUR* 1st post, YOU said this:
> _She didn't bite anyone ,_ then AFTER my post, you said this: _She had bitten she grandmother and lunged at the ladies mother. _ how would i know she was unstable since YOU typed that in *after the fact*? first she doesn't bite then she does. *yeah, real clear....*
> .





american_pit13 said:


> For starters this thread wasn't for you.Nor was it meant to be clear for you. This thread is for the active members of the forum who are friends that very well know the story and what is going on and would like an update. She was not being put down now because she had bit anyone since being back. She is being put down because her evaluation is over and she failed.
> 
> .


Now that has nothing to do with what I told you was clear.. Which was the reason for waiting for July.. Again LEARN TO READ!.



hmlykins said:


> I would like to know how she failed her evaluation..just out of curiosity. You don't have to explain to me if you don't want. Has she been aggressive since having her back? Or are you basing the eval on what the people told you. What I am getting at, do you firmly believe in what the people told you to be true or did they just get in over their head and decided they didn't want Lil Mom anymore and made up a reason to bring her back..You hear of it all when people are just to irresponsible to keep their animals...kwim. I am not all trying to pass judgement on you at all...I have only owned 2 pitbulls in my life so I am no where near as experienced as you are..lol
> I just wonder if she is really HA or were those people mistreating her(neglect, other abuse..etc) and if you could actually send her to a behaviorist or adopt her to someone that is experienced in this.. I hate to see dogs PTS  BUT if she is truely HA then you have no choice.


I have no problem explaining my reasoning and the issue to those who ask.

Lil Mom came back because her owners lost their house and had to move in with the ladies Mother and Grandmother till they could find another place.

Well Lil Mom ended up biting the Grandmother and lunging at the mother. The woman was not going to be able to keep her their obviously and they are under contract to return any dog that has shown HA. My dogs are to come back to me for evaluation ( by a professional not just my self) if ever showing signs of being unstable in any way.

So she returned and everything starts with a medical exam. Turns out she has an Ulcer. That could make a dog behave aggressive when in pain. So treatment began for that.

So the search begins to find out if She is HA or was aggressive do to situation. Behaviorist had not much good to say for her. Training is possible and my choice.

So now several weeks later when no one other than my husband and my self can enter the yard with out her attempting to maul them I decide she doesn't need to be here.

She has bitten once. I believe it was not due to pain as grandma did not actually touch her. It is not due to situation as she is gone from it now and her behavior has in no way changed other than becoming more unpredictable. She goes from acting like she may let you in the yard and then hitting the fence, to some days just rushing and trying to go thru the fence to get whos outside. Not what I will except and not something I will keep alive. Its not like she just growls at someone or barks. She is crazy mean. I don't belive it is worth training her. I would never trust her.

I have recently put almost $2000 worth of medical care and professional help into this dog so putting her down isn't a light decision.

The first thread to this story

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/24932-serious-issue-lil-mom.html


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Holly I admire you end of story! Thank you !


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

It's never an easy decision to make & you truly tried every other option. We all say that when it comes down to it, we will do right by the dogs. Few people are strong enough to actually follow through with that. Thank you for not being selfish and thinking about the whole breed when making your choice.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

*Hugs* I wouldn't worry about what people tell you. The choice is the right one and I have had to do the same exact thing myself with a dog we loved with all our hearts. We also spent a ton of money on vet bills and surgeries. The fact is once you have a dog that is no longer stable and a danger to people around you then there is no other choice. 
You guys should stop trying to make her feel bad cause this is some one who truly loves and cherishes this breed and I truly believe that. Holly is a great ambasitor for all of us. This is a very hard choice to make and it is never easy to say good bye to a pet you love so much. 
Holly my heart is with you and your family right now I'm so sorry for all this trouble.


----------



## hmlykins (May 15, 2009)

Holly, thank you for explaining... I did not see the first thread about Lil Mom before asking the questions I did. Deuce explained it well, this IS a very informative thread. Especially since I, myself have a pitbull and if anything like this would come up with Jada I would know that I would be making the right decision based on stories like this that come from more experienced owners. 

Again, thank you and I am sorry you are having to go through this! *hugs*

Heather


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Awww I am so sorry to hear it has come to Putting lil mom down, I wish you lots of love and support.... Good decision....


----------



## Scratch (Apr 21, 2010)

pit13;302466 Well someone gets defensive when they get questioned....

_nah, not at all, actually. this post just has nothing to do with me, nor the # of dogs i own. it is an irrevalant point._

Man you really must learn to read and not just take what you want out of a post..
_and i can read fine. only read the words in front of me._ had you stated in your 1st post that she had bitten, as opposed to not, my entire response would have been in agreement: to put that dog down. couldn't agree with you more, actually.

Now what did I say was clear? Let me quote the one sentence since you can't read paragraphs..
_oh, thank you. yes, i'm unable unable to read paragraphs..._

AND... What was clear in the first post I made???? 
_not much, actually i was very much unclear, resulting in my initial question_

Ok part 2 for you 

What was made clear? What is posted above, now what did I say was not intended to be made clear for you?????

Now that has nothing to do with what I told you was clear.. Which was the reason for waiting for July.. Again LEARN TO READ!.

_learn to explain _

Lil Mom came back because her owners lost their house and had to move in with the ladies Mother and Grandmother till they could find another place.

Well Lil Mom ended up biting the Grandmother and lunging at the mother. The woman was not going to be able to keep her their obviously and they are under contract to return any dog that has shown HA. My dogs are to come back to me for evaluation ( by a professional not just my self) if ever showing signs of being unstable in any way.

So she returned and everything starts with a medical exam. Turns out she has an Ulcer. That could make a dog behave aggressive when in pain. So treatment began for that.

So the search begins to find out if She is HA or was aggressive do to situation. Behaviorist had not much good to say for her. Training is possible and my choice.

So now several weeks later when no one other than my husband and my self can enter the yard with out her attempting to maul them I decide she doesn't need to be here.

She has bitten once. I believe it was not due to pain as grandma did not actually touch her. It is not due to situation as she is gone from it now and her behavior has in no way changed other than becoming more unpredictable. She goes from acting like she may let you in the yard and then hitting the fence, to some days just rushing and trying to go thru the fence to get whos outside. Not what I will except and not something I will keep alive. Its not like she just growls at someone or barks. She is crazy mean. I don't belive it is worth training her. I would never trust her.

_so, now for 3 more months, she will still be a threat to people, "can never be trusted" yet still will be kept alive? well, i hope for you and your family no "accidents" occur, because from where i'm standing and now that you've included all the details (thank you) that dog poses an obvious danger to society. i don't envy you or your situation. however, regardless of how emotionally 'ready' you are it still should be done sooner than later. but alas, and once again, your choice._

I have recently put almost $2000 worth of medical care and professional help into this dog so putting her down isn't a light decision.

_i agree, no it is not and sorry you are going thru this. sucks all the way around. RIP girl._


----------



## kimi4404 (Apr 28, 2009)

*So Sorry*

Hi Holly, im so sorry to hear about Lil mom, and I know how sad it is for your family. You are an excelent person, and im sure that you made the right decision as hard as it was. Take heart in knowing that she is free now and safe with the creator( my belief). We love our Pluto which we got from you and love him dearly. thanks for being a good and responsible owner.
kim


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Hugs and prayers...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kimi4404 said:


> Hi Holly, im so sorry to hear about Lil mom, and I know how sad it is for your family. You are an excelent person, and im sure that you made the right decision as hard as it was. Take heart in knowing that she is free now and safe with the creator( my belief). We love our Pluto which we got from you and love him dearly. thanks for being a good and responsible owner.
> kim


Hi Kim! Thank you for stopping by  There is an updated thread and Lil mom was put down yesterday. I know it was for the best and thank you all for your support.


----------

